
Bronx Girl Seen Kidnapped in Video, and in Amber Alert, Admits It Was a Hoax - fortran77
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/17/nyregion/karol-sanchez-bronx-amber-alert.html
======
tzs
Some of the comments here make it sound like these things are going off all
the time, so I looked up the stats [1]. Here are some highlights from the 2018
and 2017 stats. They seem to be fairly typical years.

In 2018, there were 161 Amber Alerts. 112 of those were state-wide and 49 were
regional. 155 resulted in a recovery, 28 of which were as a direct result of
the Amber Alert.

There were 37 states that had alerts. The most were Texas (23), Ohio (15), and
California (11).

2017 had 195 alerts, 154 state-wide, 40 regional, and 1 local. 193 resulted in
a recovery, 39 as a direct result of the Amber Alert.

The top 3 states were Texas (26), California (19), and Georgia (14).

[1]
[https://amberalert.ojp.gov/statistics](https://amberalert.ojp.gov/statistics)

------
fortran77
Millions of people's days were disturbed by the "Amber Alert" system. How much
productivity was lost? How many people will (like me) disable Amber Alerts
because they're disturbing?

Will she ever be held accountable?

~~~
ratsmack
How many Amber alerts are just custody battles where no one in danger. How
many people suffer the consequences of being misidentified by the general
public sleuths that follow these alerts. It seems that the entire system is
built on unsound reasoning.

~~~
fortran77
There was a California one yesterday that was a domestic dispute. Father vs
Mother. The father was stopped when some people surrounded his car at a gas
station. Does law enforcement really want people to be "deputized" as law
enforcement officers? The whole system is crazy.

------
lykr0n
> She told police she had set up the kidnapping because of her
> “overprotective” mother

Man. How bad was her mother for her to thing this was a good idea?

------
iron0013
This reactionary outrage bait doesn’t belong on HN

